# WInzip password break



## gdatuk (Oct 1, 2007)

I archived all my photos long back... and unforutnately i put some password in the winzip archive..
Now i dont remember it.. is there any software that can break winzip password... or override it and extract my photos...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 1, 2007)

If it were within 4-5 characters, cracking it would be easy using any ZIP password breaking software (There are many out there), else it'd take days.


----------

